# what else to do to stop lactation?



## ladybug732 (Apr 29, 2008)

I delivered my stillborn daughter two and a half weeks ago, and I'm still leaking breast milk, enough to where I have to use breast pads. My breasts aren't engorged or uncomfortable anymore, but I wish they would stop leaking, as it reminds me of losing my daughter.

I'm already wearing snug sports bras and taking a dropper full of sage tincture every day. I saw my doctor today, and her only suggestion was to start the pill, which I don't want to do because I want to be able to conceive again in the near future. Does anybody have any tips to supress lactation, or at least an idea of how much longer this should last?


----------



## moonglowmama (Jan 23, 2002)

I used both parsley and sage after my daughter died. I got the parsley in pill form from whole foods. It dried up within a week. Sounds like you're not uncomfortable, but if you are and you don't already know it, you can use cabbage leaves directly on the breast. I put it in my jog bra and changed it out whenever it withered. Not sure if that does anything to dry up milk or not.

I'm sorry for you. Having milk but no baby was terrible for me. Hope things improve soon for you.


----------



## NullSet (Dec 19, 2004)

I'm really sorry about your daughter Audrey.







I used cabbage leaves and that seemed to work fine for me. I did have a few isolated instances of leaking periodically for a few weeks but not many. I'm sorry I can't help more.


----------



## Debstmomy (Jun 1, 2004)

I am so sorry about your baby girl.







Audrey









When my daughter was born sleeping, I used Peppermint Tea & altoids, sage & parsley. I was still bleeding after 8 weeks, & so I went on b/c pills & that is when it really all went away.


----------



## jessicasocean (Mar 21, 2008)

I am so sorry that you are missing your sweet little Audrey. I remember after the loss of Michael I never took off my sports bra. It seemed to help. It seems so unfair that our bodies continue on..


----------



## Matilda_z (Dec 9, 2005)

When my little guy passed away I went out and bought myself sudofed. That's the original pseudoephedrin cold and sinus medication. In Canada you have to go up and ask the pharmacist for it, but you don't need a prescription.

I took 60 mg 4 times a day for 3 days, then 3 times a day for 2 days then twice a day for 2 days and my milk was pretty much completely gone.

Pseudoephdrin may cause your heart to race and give you problems sleeping. My midwives suggested taking it for the first time in the daytime to monitor your reaction. It didn't bother me at all.


----------



## DreamWeaver (May 28, 2002)

I am so sorry for your loss.








Lactation after a stillbirth is the worst. Here's an article that compiles many resources:
http://glowinthewoods.squarespace.co...top-lactation/

It is also a group blog for mamas of lostbabies, if you wish to visit.

My heart is with you.







Audrey


----------



## ladybug732 (Apr 29, 2008)

After leaving a DNA sample and submitting to an extensive background check, the pharmacy let me purchase some Sudafed.







Just kidding. Thanks for all the suggestions, and I'll let you all know how it works out.


----------



## JenMidwife (Oct 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ladybug732* 
After leaving a DNA sample and submitting to an extensive background check, the pharmacy let me purchase some Sudafed.

















rotflmao! I totally know what you mean (our family had lots of sinus infections over the winter!)

I'm so sorry you're going through this mama







FWIW, lots of people get pg *very* quickly after going off the pill


----------



## momoftworedheads (Mar 6, 2003)

Cabbage leaves. You get them really cold, and put them in your bra, when they are not cold anymore, get another one. Do this for about couple hrs a day. The enzymes in cabbage dry up the milk.

I also second the sudafed idea. Works well. I have had mothers that I have worked with and they said that worked.

Please take care of yourself.

Jen


----------



## Cuddlebaby (Jan 14, 2003)

oh my. firstly HUGE HUGE empathetic hugs.

secondly, your breasts may continue to leak for some time. even a year if squeezed. Just wear (as pp said) a sports bra and keep your hands off them to help you not have reminders.

I had a 10 pound still born on April 12th.

I also think it's terrible that our breasts continue on. I mean our bodies know we delivered a dead baby (mine did since I carried him around for a couple of days). Why do our bodies DO this?


----------



## Mamax3 (Nov 21, 2001)

I am so sorry you lost your sweet Audrey. I too was going to suggest Sudafed.


----------

